# Leise Lüfter gesucht, Erfahrungen?



## DarthShader (3. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Graka Lüfter gibt so langsam den Geist auf, er ist mittlerweile laut wie ein Traktor 

Ich bin deshalb auf der Suche nach einem neuen Graka Lüfter, und nehme dann einen neuen CPU Lüfter gleich mit. Mir kommt es vor allem auf die Lautstärke an, die Kühlleistung ist eher sekundär.

Ich fasse für die Graka Kühlung (meiner Radeon X800) das hier ins Auge:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=975_989&products_id=4161

Für CPU Kühlung das hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_277_426&products_id=4883

Nun bin ich kein Hardware Freak, würde deshalb gerne mal Eure Meinung hören. Sind die Teile für den Preis gut? Bin ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn ich leise Aktivkühler haben will? Oder gibts in Sachen Lautstärke noch was viel besseres?


Danke für Eure Erfahrungs-Tips!


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Zu der Lautstärke möchte ich nichts sagen, wobei Zalman da relativ leise ist... ich würde mich auch bei der CPU für Zalman entscheiden, alerdings wegen der Kühlleistung...
Bei Grafikkarten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit einer Heatpipelösung, die eben passiv gekühlt ist und somit lautlos... dies dürfte alerdings bei wenig Platz und generell hoher Gehäuse bzw. Außentemperatur (Sommer 30° im Schatten  ) evtl. zu Problemen führen. Was man bei entsprechendem Buget von 170€ berücksichtigen sollte wäre eine Wasserkühlung... dort ist meines Wissens der Reserator 1 plus von Zalman sehr zu empfehlen, da er 1. komplett passiv gekühlt ist und selbst bei heißen Tagen genug Kühlleistung für CPU und Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## DarthShader (3. April 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Eine passiv Kühlung wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen. Auch wenn die Graka nicht mehr grad zum High End Bereich gehört, gehe ich da lieber auf Nummer Sicher  Und Wasserkühlung ist mir zu teuer. Ich denke wenn nicht noch jemand sagt "stop, tus nicht!" dann werd ich die beiden mal bestellen


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Und wenn sie dir zu laut sein sollten: gelobt sei das Fernhandelabsatzgesetz - 14Tage Rückgabe ohne Grund *g*


----------



## DarthShader (3. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn sie dir zu laut sein sollten: gelobt sei das Fernhandelabsatzgesetz - 14Tage Rückgabe ohne Grund *g*



Wie wahr Du sprichst


----------



## chmee (4. April 2007)

Stimme Raubkopierer zu, Zalman hatte ich einmal und der war neben der Kühlleistung sehr leise, weil großer langsamer Ventilator.

Wenn Du nicht übertaktest, könnten uU passive Kühlrippen wie der Thermalright Ultra120 oder Thermaltake SonicTower etwas für Dich sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. April 2007)

Ich würde sogar zu dem Zalman CNPS 9700NT für die CPU tendieren.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (4. April 2007)

Ich hab bei mir das von dir angesprochenen Zalman in Betrieb. Einfach nur genial das Teil, auch wenn die Selbstregulierung des Lüfters manchmal stört, aber selbst die Minimaleinstellung reicht um meine Geforce 7950GT zu kühlen und zudem ist der Lüfter generisch für verschiedene Grafikkarten. Nur die Passivkühler auf den Arbeitspeicherbänken sind nur einmal benutzbar. Kann man aber glaube ich auch extra nachkaufen.

Bei CPU Kühler bin ich ein Fan von Arctic Cooling gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich selbst habe noch 2 80er Gehäuselüfter und ein 120er Rausbläser von Arctic Cooling...hört man zusammen fast nicht.

Von Wasserkühlung würde ich ganz abraten. Da die Abluft des Prozessorkühlers noch deine Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard mitkühlt, sonst kannst du das Mainboard bald schon in die Tonne geben.


----------



## DarthShader (4. April 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht übertakten, glaube nicht dass sich das noch groß lohnt, gewisse Spiele kann ich mit meinem System eh nicht mehr spielen (das höchste der Gefühle ist Quake 4 bei mittleren Details, Stalker geht bei dyn. Beleuchtung net mehr).



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sogar zu dem Zalman CNPS 9700NT für die CPU tendieren.



Nunja, ich habe die beiden Lüfter gestern Abend noch bestellt. Sollte mir der CPU Kühler zu laut sein, dann werd ich Deinen Vorschlag mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------

